
In 18 Years, a College Degree Could Cost About $500,000 - hollaur
https://www.buzzfeed.com/venessawong/in-18-years-a-college-degree-could-cost-about-500000?utm_term=.ig6P97xJ0#.yjpObnxDW
======
JSeymourATL
There's a concurrent trend towards MOOC programs. Georgia Tech now offers a
Masters for only $6,600 - Which degree would you invest in? >
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/07/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/07/georgia_tech_s_computer_science_mooc_the_super_cheap_master_s_degree_that.html)

------
sevensor
Possibly. If demand keeps up. But in 18 years, will parents who are still
paying off their own college loans be willing to sign their children's terms
of indenture?

